#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How can i Write from right to left direction

## champs

Hi,

I m making a report so i need to write  from right to left direction 
direction.

Can anybody tell how can i do this in word 2007.

Thanks

----------


## oldchippy

Hi,

Take a look here

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/wo...843051033.aspx

----------

